# Neuen Pc zusammen gebaut aber kein Bild ?!



## Diego18 (18. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, also ich habe heute meinen Teils neuen pc zusammengebaut . Hat auch alles so weit geklappt hab jetzt nur ein Problem und zwar zeigt er mir kein Bild an -.- habe ein bisschen rumprobiert und als ich dann ein RAM ausgebaut und den speaker eingesteckt hatte , hatte ich plötzlich ein Bild jedoch nicht windows sondern da stand irgendwas mit F1 Einstellungen und F2 noch irgendwas weiß es leider nicht mehr genau. Habe es dann an einen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen dann kam wieder kein Bild , habe es darauf hin wieder auf den alten Bildschirm probiert da ging es jedoch auch nicht . Habe ein msi mainboard und die r9270 x Grafikkarte plus intel i5 boxed . Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wodran es liegt das ich kein Bild bekomme ? Achja und wenn ich den pc anmache läuft alles CPU Lüfter Grafikkarte auch , ich höre auch kein piepsen vom speaker 

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Das kann viele Gründe haben.

 - ist die CPU korrekt drin und der Lüfter richtig drauf?

 - sitzt die Grafikkarte korrekt? und alle nötigen Stromkabel für die Karte eingesteckt?

 - Monitor an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen, oder vlt aus Versehen am Board-Anschluss (die Intel Boards haben idR auch selber Monitoranschlüsse) ?

 - auch die Stromstecker fürs Board korrekt drauf? Der lange 24PolStecker UND der zusätzliche 4 oder 8 Pin?

 - war im Gehäuse vorher ein anderes Board, oder ist auch das Gehäuse neu?

 - was für ein Netzteil hast Du?



 Was ich nicht ganz verstehe: "_und als ich dann ein RAM ausgebaut und den speaker eingesteckt hatte , hatte ich plötzlich ein Bild_ " hattest Du es etwa zuerst OHNE RAM versucht? Das geht nicht. Und du hast doch hoffentlich nicht einfach den Riegel eingesteckt, ohne den PC vorher wieder vom Strom zu nehmen?


----------



## Diego18 (19. November 2013)

Also ich  habe den Monitor nicht direkt an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen sondern am mainboard . Pins sind denke ich alle drin aber welche Pins meinst du nach dem 24 Pin Stecker ? Den habe ich glaube ich nicht wo kommt der 4 oder 8 pin Stecker rein ? Das Gehäuse Habe ich behalten da war vorher ein anders mainboard drin kann es dadran liegen ? Habe auch schon mal was von einem CMOS clear gelesen denkt ihr das sollte ich mal tun ? Habe ein be quiet Netzteil mit 700 watt

Nein nein ich habe Strom und alles vorher vom Stecker gezogen und aus gemacht . Habe nur mal gelesen das es auch am RAM liegen kann dann habe ich es mal ausprobiert und nur 1 RAM Platz besetzt nicht wie zuvor 2 und habe auch Festplatte und Laufwerk auch mal abgestöpselt und dann hatte ich ein "Bild" wie gesagt da kam nix von windows sondern ich konnte dort 2 Optionen wählen mit F1 oder f2


----------



## Mothman (19. November 2013)

Diego18 schrieb:


> Also ich  habe den Monitor nicht direkt an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen sondern am mainboard .


 Da könnte das Problem liegen. Ich GLAUBE (bin kein Prof, wie Herb auf dem Gebiet), dass du nur entweder deine Grafikarte oder die OnBoard-Grafikkarte (auf dem Mainboard) benutzen kannst. Aber nicht beides. 
Da du aber eine Grafikkarte verbaut hast, versucht er diese auch zu benutzen und ignoriert quasi deine ONBoard-Karte. 
Daher würde ich empfehlen einfach die Grafikkarte (die richtige) mit dem Monitor zu verbinden.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Jo, wenn Du eine Grafikkarte drin hast, versucht der PC die vermutlich auch zu nutzen und nicht die interne Grafik des CPU, und dann kommt auch kein Bild per Mainboard-Anschluss raus, weil da NUR die von der CPU berechnete Grafik rauskommen kann. und vermutlich bemerkt der PC halt die Karte und nutzt daher nicht die interne Grafik der CPU. Auf keinen Fall aber kannst Du die Grafikkarte die Rechenarbeit machen lassen und deren Bild am Mainboard-Anschluss abholen, das geht nicht. D.h. so oder so musst Du natürlich früher oder später den Anschluss der Karte nutzen.

Du kannst aber grundsätzlich den Board-Anschluss für erste Tests verwenden, wo Du NUR Board, RAM und CPU nutzt, und natürlich Netzteil. Aber keine Laufwerke und keine Grafikkarte. Wenn Du dann ein Bild hast, ins Bios kommst, dann ist erst mal alles okay. Danach dann PC vom Strom, Graka rein, Stromkabel dran und Monitorkabel an die Grafikkarte, Laufwerke anschließen, Windows installieren.


----------

